# Very empty and sad



## 0PH3L14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 19, and my current cat is my first ever. She's a beautiful 2 years old black British Shorthair named Ophelia.

I had her walk into the house earlier this afternoon after being outdoors with a massive limp. It was awful, she somehow crawled her way upstairs and hid herself into the boiler room where she could sleep and be distinct from others. We could hear her cry of pain whenever she tried to move her sleeping position. My parents suggested we waited a few days to assess the situation before we took her to a vet. I didn't agree and was constantly insistant to the point where I said, either we take her or I'm going myself to take her. So in the end my mother decided to drive us down to our vet.

After a massive 2 hour wait we managed to get to see the vet, the instance she took Ophelia out of the carrier, my vet said the words 'crushed pelvis'. We don't have pet insurance and if the x-rays show to be what my vet thinks it is, we could be charged with £2000.

My parents were a little hesistant on that number, but as I work and have my own money (despite needing if for my Uni life) i have made it clear that I'm willing to give my whole bank balance and summer earnings to pay whatever the price is.

Forgetting the price, because it really is the least of my worries. She's with the vet today, and I never thought I could miss and care about a cat as much as anything else. I was hoping for an early night tonight but I just can not get my mind off my cat in thinking of the pain she's in and how much I generally miss her at the moment. On top of that I'm very cross with my parents who although love her very much, haven't seemed to be as concerned as I have been today.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your poor kitty! She is lucky to have someone who cares so much for her. I wish you and Ophelia the best.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

^ agreed.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, no, that's awful. Both the injury and your parents' behavior. :-(

<<<Hugs>>> that Ophelia is going to be ok!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Your poor cat, I'm sorry you and the kitty have to go through this. You are doing suvh a great thing giving up your money for her, many young people would never do such a thing, heck many adults wouldn't. I hope the vets can help heal her so that she is back to normal in no time, and comfotable in the mean time.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_*closing eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes for you and Ophelia*_

Don't be too cross with your parents. As parents, their main concerns are the household and family. atback 
Unfortunately, pets tend to fall last on the list of financial priorities unless the family is *very* pet-oriented. Even I have to make some hard decision when it comes to large amounts of money and no guarantee or little chance of close-to-full recovery. I've spent $1500 on a cat who could not be saved and I've spent $2000 trying to save a horse who couldn't be saved. Those experiences taught me that I *cannot* over extend myself financially on something that would be a "bad risk" (_little/no chance of recovery_) and make The Hard Decision. If I spend that large amount of money on a lost cause then it removes that financial ability to care for the people and pets remaining behind after the injured or ill pet has inevitably passed on.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry your cat has this problem. I believe, as you do, that if our pets can have a good life after treatment, it's our responsibility to pay for it. I depend on the vet's analysis, and so far, have not been steered wrong. I had four children when I went to college, and no money to spare, but I had good credit, and I did everything possible for my pets. I've never been sorry. God bless you; you have a good heart.

However, when the case was hopeless, I would listen to the vet and with a broken heart, tell him/her to do what was best. I couldn't say the words, though. It's one of the most difficult things an animal lover can do.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're going through this with Ophelia. Do you know how she got the crushed pelvis? I'm sure it's very hard to think of her being in pain, but hopefully the vet is giving her something to alleviate the pain now. Is there an update?


----------



## 0PH3L14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the supportive comments, each and every one of you all. 

Yes, the update is that they kept her in last night and she was scheduled to have X-rays and an anesthesia treatment today. The vet seems to feel she got run over yesterday, which was the cause of this. The fortunate signs are is that she had a very comfortable sleep last night, and today she finally ate a little bit. However today they couldn't treat her as for some reason they want to see if she can go and waste properly in her condition. I've been ringing the vet every other hour and I'm being optimistic.

My mother finally apologised to me today about the situation and told me that I was 100% correct in my actions and standing up for my thoughts last night. It's not something I usually do but I knew what I was talking about yesterday. 

I just can't wait for her to finally come back home after her treatment so she gets all the attention and care she deserves, with me spoiling her rotten for a good few days with her favourite treats! 

Here are couple pics of her:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Again, I'd really like to thank you all again, each and every one of your posts. It's so encouraging and heart warming to read this, I promise to return some sort of service to this community in one way or another.  I'll keep you all updated, and shall take some pics of her once she's back where she belongs; home! 

Gav


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

it took me about 5 minutes to DL that huge pic lol, but shes beautiful, of course you had to save her! Your mum sounds great too


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope I never face that decision. It would be hard enought to say yes to PTS if a cat were in pain and had no hope. Doing it partly for financial reasons would about kill me.


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Gav, so good to know that she's in good hands, both the vet and your hands! They can really take hold of our heart strings, can't they! Hopefully she'll be home soon. 

Stay well; you and Ophelia!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh boy, she looks like a *lovely* kitteh! *_thoughts/prayers_*


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I hope she's home recovering with you soon!


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, she really is very gorgeous. I wish her the best of luck. :/
You are brave to give all that you have for her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a stunning cat! My prayers are with you and her. Keep us posted, please!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Ophelia is beautiful. I'll be watching this thread closely for good news. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## 0PH3L14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the lovely responses.

I've just had my recent update, the problem is, is that she still hasn't been to the toilet since we've dropped her off at the vet 3 days ago. This is really scary news for me because if this is the case and she can't seem to be able to be able to go it's leaving us no option other than to let her go. If this is the case it'll crush me, I've only had her for a year and a half and she's only a 2-3 year old kitty. I have no desire to do anything but anxiously wait for any sort of news.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Fingers, noses, whiskers and toes-es *desperately* crossed for you and Ophelia!_


----------



## 0PH3L14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great news! Ophelia is home!

Got a phone call late yesterday evening from the vet, she managed to pee and have her x-ray done. The x-ray shows 3 pretty nasty fractures on her pelvis. However, the vet said a lengthy 2 months or so 'cage rest' treatment + giving her painkillers will be ok to treat her. 

I'm glad she's home, unfortunately she isn't so glad about it herself haha! She's feeling very sore and low, she doesn't want any attention whatsoever so I'm respecting that. She ate last night when we got her home but today she hasn't even sniffed her bowl. I'm thinking it's down to stress of being trapped in a cage but either way she's got another trip to the vet in a few days to be checked up on her progression. Has anyone else had a cat take a cage rest treatment and not eat due to any reason?

I'll take a few pics of her in her 'cage rest' and post them up! 

Thank you all for the encouraging words in the past few days, they really did keep me going.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

You may have to force her to eat. The last thing she needs is to develop HL because she didn't eat.
Pain meds slow down the normal movement of the intestines. So does a lack of activity. So constipation may become a problem. Couple that with it will hurt her for awhile when she goes to the bathroom - all reasons for her not to want to eat.

It's wonderful she is home. And I can't wait until you get to the point where she is feeling better and wants out of the crate, but she still has to be confined.


----------

